# SKI: Sundown (Night) - 12/3/2005



## Greg (Dec 2, 2005)

Sundown's opening tomorrow with 6 trails including a couple blues and "blacks". I'll probably head over for a couple hours of night skiing around 7:30. They're open until 10 PM.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 2, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Sundown's opening tomorrow with 6 trails including a couple blues and "blacks". I'll probably head over for a couple hours of night skiing around 7:30. They're open until 10 PM.


I can't make it tomorrow..but I am glad they are open..Its a great place for kids.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll be there, but I'll likely be gone by 7:30.  If I'm still around I'll be on the look out for ya though.


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2005)

I may get there around 7 if I can swing it. I'll keep an eye out for ya, B!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 3, 2005)

Greg ... check the boards before you leave.  If the Christmas Decorating Facist releases me from my duties early I'll pm you and head up.  (probably around 4 from here)


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Greg ... check the boards before you leave.  If the Christmas Decorating Facist releases me from my duties early I'll pm you and head up.  (probably around 4 from here)


PM sent. FYI - the night session is 6-10, $29.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 3, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love night skiing !!!!!  I need to get some clear lenses for my goggles.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 3, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I may get there around 7 if I can swing it. I'll keep an eye out for ya, B!


Take some pics.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 3, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have three words for you AllSkiing "Port Jefferson Ferry"


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 3, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't its Tree weekend with the kids. But I hope to get up there before X-mas..Are you going?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 3, 2005)

Probably .... just got to make sure the wife has no other plans....I've never been to Sunapee .... I really want to check it out since it's so close.


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I've never been to Sunapee ....


You _do _mean *Sundown*, right? Cuz that's where I'm going.  I'll take some pics, but it'll be at night so I'm not sure how they'll come out...


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2005)

Trail update:



> Easier Trails Listing: Little Joe
> More Difficult Trails Listing: Canyon Run, Nor'easter, Exhibition
> Most Difficult Trails Listing: Stinger (with 12' double barrel rail, 16' flat bar, 16' butter box, 20' flat bar and 24' down-flat-down), Temptor



Look at all that junk on Stinger. :blink: Could it be that Stinger will be the new "terrain park" this season and Gunbarrel may return to it's days of old as CT's best bump run? Brian do you know the scoop?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 3, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes ... I meant Sundown .... my bad.


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2005)

Great skiing with you, Beano. Here's the TR:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=6676


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Trail update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't see that, I actually didn't get to ski at all...   I'll try to find out about the terrain parks next weekend when I'm there.  Was all that crap on Stinger, or was it really on exhibition at the bottom of Stinger?  As much as I'd like to have Gunbarrel back to its formal glory I'd hate to see Stinger ruined, since its only about wide enough for the features... :roll:  I'll bet you once Gunbarrel gets some snow on it the terrain features will get moved back over to there...


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. All that junk was top to bottom on Stinger. It would be a train wreck if they put all that on Ex.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2005)

I just read the following in an email from realconditions.com regardnig changes for Sundown this season:


			
				realconditions.com said:
			
		

> Expanded and regraded beginner area. More terrain features in 3 parks on Stinger, Exhibition & Sensation trails.



Looks like Greg may be right, Gunbarrel will be spared this year?  I fear for Stinger though, that is or was a good trail...


----------

